# Installing windows 7 32bit virtally on Ubuntu 14



## nac (Jun 16, 2014)

I was asked to do a clean installation of OS as I was facing few problems. I couldn't find time to do it so far. I think I can do it by the coming weekend. So, I am thinking of installing Linux (Ubuntu). I have few queries to clarify before that...

I have few software which have made to work in Windows and they don't have Linux version. Though I could use Wine for that, I am thinking of installing Windows virtually on Linux and work from there. The question is, Do I have good enough setup to do it? I have a six year old PDC @1.8ghz, 160GB HDD and 3 GB DDR 2 RAM. Is this sufficient to run Linux - Ubuntu (host) and windows 7 (guest)?

I will go ahead and do it, only if this will not slow down the system performance. Else, I will stick with Windows 7. No virtual machine, no guest OS, just windows.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 16, 2014)

i had a single core celeron(430)  at 1.8ghz and ubuntu lagged like a hell on that.windows was fine. yours is a dual core, there will be certainly improvement. try it . if it feels slow, there is always the other option. formatting does not take ages. also you can try ubuntu without even installing!


----------



## nac (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah, I have worked in Ubuntu before. It was a dual boot (XP and Ubuntu) and both the OS was little slower than when I installed only one OS. But this time, I am thinking of installing Windows in vmware/virtualbox on Ubuntu. Just wanna make sure that my system is good enough for that.


----------



## nac (Jun 21, 2014)

ARK | Intel® Pentium® Processor E2160 (1M Cache, 1.80 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)

This link will take to spec sheet of my processor. It seems like my CPU doesn't support virtualization. Can anyone comfirm that?

I would really appreciate a quick reply in this regard


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 21, 2014)

nac said:


> ARK | Intel® Pentium® Processor E2160 (1M Cache, 1.80 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)
> 
> This link will take to spec sheet of my processor. It seems like my CPU doesn't support virtualization. Can anyone comfirm that?
> 
> I would really appreciate a quick reply in this regard



it doesn't support virtualization technology.


----------



## nac (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you  I will stick with windows. I will start the process right away, so I can get it up and running before monday...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 21, 2014)

nac said:


> Thank you  I will stick with windows. I will start the process right away, so I can get it up and running before monday...



start the race


----------



## nac (Jun 22, 2014)

Done.  Seems like system is little faster. I guess because there is not much load. There are loads of software/application yet to install... Will see if the system still performs faster then...


----------

